# 23 or 7 days overdue?



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

Hi! I have a doe who is either 23 days overdue or a week. She was bred by a neibors buck,and we saw it happen. she went home,and she was in with a 5 month old buck. I was expecting goatbabies by now. She has bagged up and her ligaments are gone. Last night her babies were kicking like crazy. I heard they only go into heat every 3 weeks. Who do you think is the father?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There is no way for being 23 days overdue. The second breeding must have been the one that took.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

When was the 5 month old buck taken out?


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

we were literally just starting out and he is still in there since all our does are bred.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Since you never removed the buck, you don't have a due date. Really can't consider her overdue.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yep, she could be due any time. How is her udder looking?

If at all possible remove the buck and give him a wether buddy. It stresses the does out if the buck is in with them all the time and they will get bred back too soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

our only wether is for sale . he is mean to my fainting buck. he thinks it is funny to make him faint. her udder is pretty full,but it has been like that for weeks. this is her third time kidding


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

She was definitely bred by your little fella. From your description I would guess either she took on her first heat cycle after coming home from the breeders, so she is a few days overdue (totally normal) or possibly the next heat cycle which would put her due in a couple of weeks. Is she acting normal?


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

she is acting normal i think she is waiting for her daughter to give birth


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

she gave birth!twins!a boy and a girl.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Congrats! Could you post pics?


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

i will post tommorow in birth announcements


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay! Congrats


----------

